# 8650 Deer Tested For CWD So Far.



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

wintrrun said:


> Anyone get the feeling that they could test the whole herd, spend millions in taxpayers money and not find one single case of cwd?
> They have spent close to 1 million dollars to date.
> This has gone past the issues of to bait or not to bait.
> just my 2 cents


yeah to the point of how we spend our money here in Michigan, an initial study, fine but how much are you going to spend??


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Munsterlndr said:


> According to DNR figures they have tested approx. 16% of the deer in Kent Co., where the index case occurred.
> 
> Testing 16% without finding another positive is pretty reassuring that it did not make it into the free ranging herd. Does that mean that it's for sure? Nope, but statistically that is a pretty high percentage of the total to be tested without finding another deer positive for CWD.
> 
> Btw, I have no problem spending the money for testing, it just makes sense to do so.


 Also consider that high fence dealt with 12 other farms how many have been tested in those countys, The long incubation period could also conceal the disease from testing.

I think that all things considered including cwd in neighboring states, If we dont have it now we probably will soon. I dont see any time in the future that we will ever be confident that Mich. is 100% cwd free. those days are gone for good!


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

swampbuck said:


> Also consider that high fence dealt with 12 other farms how many have been tested in those countys, The long incubation period could also conceal the disease from testing.


 
I don' think that is the case. The incubation period may keep the clinical signs from appearing so that hunters would not recognize that a deer they shot had CWD but the testing should find positive deer, in spite of the absence of clinical signs. 

If the DNR is really concerned with the potential of spread from the other facilities that did business with the index facility, why have they not publicized the locations of those captive cervid operations and also imposed mandatory testing of deer harvested in the immediate area around those facilities, with increased numbers of antlerless permits, like they did around the index facility. Would that not be a prudent step to take if CWD is really the threat that they make it out to be? I'm mystified why they would keep those other locations a secret and not step up the level of harvest and testing in those areas.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I agree that they should examine the other sites. I would also expecct that after a couple years they could return to the previous testing levels. 

I am saying that because of the 1 CWD deer and the proximity in other states, Some level of testing will always be nessesary and we will never truly know the prevalance rate unless one is found. the DNR is justified in continuing with a cautious, pre-emptive approach.


----------



## scott kavanaugh (Jan 8, 2006)

Beavervet said:


> Just look at Wisconsin where they HAVE CWD and continue to spend millions and millions testing deer even though when they DO find CWD positive deer they are rarely ever sick with any disease. they have found 29 positives out of 6613 tested deer so far and since in the wild less than 3% of infected deer actually show symptoms, they have likely found 1 deer in the state showing CWD symptoms...not the "russian roulette" gloom and doom scenario that we are all being told.
> 
> Yes the testing flows large amounts of cash into the Departments involved in conducting the testing, and it is ironic that a Department of Agriculture person made the statement about farmers growing crops to be sold for bait, "we are sorry we took their christmas away", well I guess they are making sure that their own christmas is plentiful.:lol:


I'm beginning to think somebody needs to throw a shoe at them, maybe two.:lol::lol:


----------



## bgbk-8 (Sep 2, 2008)

Has anyone heard how much it costs per deer to get the CWD testing completed?


----------



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

$1,000,000 divided by 8,000 = $125
That would be DNR ARITHMETIC
Actually the collecting and testing of samples is being done by salaried workers ?


----------



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

MDA had a $137,000 cooperative agreement w/USDA in FY 2008

The agreement has expired and MDA does not expect federal funding in FY 2009


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

bgbk-8 said:


> Has anyone heard how much it costs per deer to get the CWD testing completed?


Almost 1,00,000 has been spent so far on testing and Boehr--- Correct me if I'm wrong. The DNR is suppose to test for 2 more years instead of 1 (concerning the Kent Co. CWD deer). Maybe I read it wrong.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Yep the sportmans dollars hard at work, while the deer ranches are still going about their business


----------



## turkey track (Sep 18, 2008)

bgbk-8 said:


> Has anyone heard how much it costs per deer to get the CWD testing completed?


According to Michigan Outdoor News, Dr. Steven Schmitt (DNR veterinarian) said it costs around $120 per deer tested.


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

Its amazing how many people truely beleive the dnr is doing the absolute right thing no matter what they do. The Dnr and Nrc are complete gods over our state. No matter what they say or do, thats that. They simply dont have to prove anything for most to beleive and go along with what they say.


----------

